# Some New Pets for Harvey and I



## Jill (Jul 21, 2009)

My mom got these aquatic frogs for Harvey and I. When she called and told me, and told me she got them at the HALLMARK store, I thought she was joking. As she described what they look like, what they live in, that you only feed them 2x a week and that you only clean their container 2x a year -- I was even more sure she was kidding. But she wasn't... and crazy as it is, H and I both like them and think they are pretty neat. No names yet. I don't want to hurt their feelings, but I cannot tell them apart!!! So they may just be known "The Frogs" from here on out.

Just think these frogs are kind of neat / interesting. I kinda doubt the dogs will be noticing a dent in their attention ratio but still.. sort of fun and I bet some kids would go nuts over these low maintenance pets! Now that we have these frogs, I want to get a couple Betta Fish in similar but larger (separate) cubes. I think they would be relaxing to watch and I do not want to fool with actual aquariums (did that years ago).

Here's a professional product picture (left) / my own picture (right) and description to show you better what the situation looks like and how it works:



http://www.wildcreations.com/xcart/home.php

*Wild Creation's unique EcoAquariums*
http://www.wildcreations.com/xcart/home.php(<--- link) provide all the benefits of a large aquarium environment in a small, easy to maintain aquarium. They are ideal for homes, offices, schools, and dormitories! Each EcoAquarium is a complete aquatic ecosystem environment that requires no additional chemicals, filters, or aeration. They only need water changed every five or six months using fresh, bottled spring water. Our "Living Gravel", which acts as the natural filtration system for the aquarium, does not need to be cleaned. Each aquarium includes at least one snail, which acts as the janitor to clean the algae and excess food so you don't have to!
 
Get everything you need to get started with the Classic Water Garden Starter Kit. Package includes the Classic Water Garden, 2 Frogs, 1 Snail, Food and Care Pack, and choice of base


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 21, 2009)

Now that's pretty neat! Weird the Hallmark store would have them though - have to check ours and see. LOL Maintenance free - I can handle that too!


----------



## CKC (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty cool Jill!

I mentioned to Jill my parents had these for many many years. They bought them while on vacation in Myrtle Beach. They are so cute. We are in Myrtle Beach right now and were going to pick some up until Jill mentioned the Hallmark store had them. Now I don't have to travel with them. I thought that was pretty crazy too for a Hallmark store, but that store has just changed ownership if I remember correctly maybe they are changing things up a bit. LOL

Jill- check out the Petco in Warrenton... they have those really neat fancy tailed Beta's now.

Kim


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2009)

Kim,

I think I'm gonna check out the Betta selection either in Warrenton, Culpeper or Chancellorsville this weekend! I was too lazy to do it this past weekend.

I bet you Landon and Caleb would love pet frogs!!!

Jill


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw those in a toy store in Boston. They're neat. The container is its own tiny ecosystem. I may just get one for my kitchen; nice decoration.


----------



## crponies (Jul 21, 2009)

I think those are the same type of frogs we've had in aquariums with fish sometimes. I like the idea of their own little ecosystem. I might have to see if I can find one of those around here for my classroom pets.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 21, 2009)

How neat...couple of ???'s

Are there air holes in what looks to be a lid/cover

How big do they get

The little green plant ( bamboo?? ) it looks like it is the same plant in both aquariams...does it come with it too...if not is there any particular reason for it ...oxygen??

And I know some fish grow according to shape and size of their tank....if you got a bigger tank would that mean...you and Harvey could have dinner in a few months


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL, you can only have frog legs if you don't mind serving them with tweezers, LOL

Very cute, but I would think after six months the water would be stale or evaporated?!

Maybe you need a third one so they can be named Bud Weis Er or something.... hahahaha


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 21, 2009)

Surprised indeed! I just knew it was going to be parrots LOL My grand kids would love them!


----------



## Marty (Jul 21, 2009)

Frog phobia here.

I am sooooooo skeered of frogs I could actually CROAK when I see one....

Are you getting them spayed and neutered?


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 21, 2009)

ROTFL!!!!!!!! Oh Marty, you are killin' me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seashells (Jul 21, 2009)

*You must know these frogs are known to lay upside down for long periods of time. It's normal. *

I learned that the hard way. Last summer I took care of one for our little neighbor boy, while they went on a two week vacation. Well, I thought the little guy died on me. I decided to call a pet store to see how much a new one cost (about $5)....and in coversation with this person, I learned they get too much air in their bellies and will lay upside down from time to time.

When I hung up the phone, I noticed the little guy was right side up and just fine. Boy he scared me.

Again, I had to give you a heads up on that one


----------



## h2t99 (Jul 21, 2009)

We have had one of those frogs for oh I think 5 years!! Although ours was suppose to stay that small, she is about 5-6 inches long



and not a dwarf!! Plus she eats any fish or plants or anything she can fit in her mouth!! On the plus side she is a hoot to watch!! On the cautionary side, they will jump out the top if the water is high enough and you have no lid! If that should happen do not assume they are dead, put it back in water they do come back (know from experience)



Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up on them playing dead, or if they get out appearing dead but not being dead. I would feel VERY guilty if I "flushed" one of them and later found he/she may not have been dead!!! Hopefully ours will not get big. They're supposed to stay small and if they get big, I'd probably think they were gross to look at and would have to take them to a pet store or something... Their enviroment thing does have a lid with a hole and they cannot get out. The bamboo is supposed to help oxagenate the air.

_PS today is "Frog Feeding Wednesday"... the frogs say it's very important we not forget to feed them. They are just to get 2 pellets each 2x a week and the pellets are about 1/5th as big as a grain of rice!!!_


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 22, 2009)

Jill, if I am not mistaken, that is an African Dwarf (NOT African Clawed--those are different) frog. They are adorable little critters but there is a lot of marketing mis-information going on, much like the Betta fish in a vase that eats the plant roots (ummm...bettas are carnivorous!). There is a lot of information on the web about them that can help you keep them healthy. A little 2.5 gallon aquariam with a cave or log for them to hide in will make them very happy. Mine were always fed thawed bits of bloodworms (mosquito larvae) shaved off of the frozen blocks of it from the fish section of pet stores. They are pretty sedintary a lot of the time, but SO fun to watch when they are active. They are SOOOOO cute! I just love frogs and really loved my ADFs!!


----------



## Reble (Jul 22, 2009)

Marty said:


> Frog phobia here. I am sooooooo skeered of frogs I could actually CROAK when I see one....
> 
> Are you getting them spayed and neutered?


I am with you Marty, but maybe this would make a good pet for some.

Less cleaning than a fish tank for sure.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 22, 2009)

Jill said:


> _PS today is "Frog Feeding Wednesday"... the frogs say it's very important we not forget to feed them. They are just to get 2 pellets each 2x a week and the pellets are about 1/5th as big as a grain of rice!!!_


I wonder how many people would watch the frog feedings if you put it on mare stare? LOL Neat and original present!


----------



## shane (Jul 22, 2009)

no way jill!!!!!!!! i thought but they are so cute,

your very own Kermet


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 22, 2009)

Jill,

I just saw that our local Hallmark has these "eco-tanks" as well and I thought the little frogs were adorable... I really thought I needed to get some but my husband is not yet convinced -- he says we have plenty of frogs outside -- haha





Good luck with your new little frogs


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 22, 2009)

God says love all his creations. They are cute in their on way.

I told my husband what a good ideal for a desk.

keep us posted


----------



## mininik (Jul 22, 2009)

I have one of those, too. Definitely do a little research on their actual needs and enjoy.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 24, 2009)

I just saw those last weekend! I really liked them but would probably end up wanting to get a bigger habitat for them. It seems so small.


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, folks! I think they are pretty neat!!!

Yep, H and I are going to get them a bigger container this weekend or the next (when we get around to PetsMart / PetCo). I'd like to find another acrylic container because I like the way that looks better than the glass aquariums I remember from years ago. I also want to put a layer of that biogravel / filtering gravel in the bottom like it has now and put some pretty colored gravel on the top -- I hope PetCo / PetsMart carry that kind of thing. From what I've read, they don't need a filter and the vibrations are stressful to them. We also may need a new snail because the one in there, I haven't seen out of its shell. It has moved, but I don't know if the frogs have pushed it around, or if it has moved itself (basically, I don't know if the snail is alive or not).

I wonder if a couple fancy gold fish can go in with these frogs?

Gonna get a couple betta too, for decoration (that probably sounds awful). I have a place I want to set two containers and think I'd enjoy watching them probably more than the frogs.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 24, 2009)

I had a betta in my tanks with the ADFs too...had 2-3 ADFs and 1 betta per tank. I had the flourite gravel and some small low light plants (java ferns only) and a tiny sponge filter. They are the neatest little critters. Me...I just love frogs, always have. They are SO cute...and always "smiling".


----------

